# 2006/2007 Race Schedule at Cumberland County Raceway



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

We would like to invite you to come race with us this season.

Onroad Racing Schedule:
Thursday Nights Starting at 7pm. 3 rounds of Heats and Mains
Cost: $15.00 1st class $10.00 2nd class per person
(8 week point series 1 of 2 Sept. 14th – Nov. 2nd)
(8 week points series 2 of 2 Nov. 9th – Jan. 11th)
September 14th, 21st, 28th
October 5th, 12th, 19th, 26th
November 2nd, 9th, 16th, 
December 7th, 14th, 21st, 28th
January 4th, 11th, 18th, 25th 
February 8th, 15th, 22nd 

Please visit www.cumberlandrc.com for more info or message me here.
Thanks
Ryan Pablo


----------

